# Breastfeeding is child abuse????



## ~~Mama2B~~ (Mar 9, 2006)

I've read this three times and my jaw is still on the floor.

Here's the link to where ths POS article is found.

Breastfeeding Is Child Abuse
by Dr. Erik Von Krammer PhD

(Translation from the original German to the English langauge. June, 2003.)

Is Breastfeeding Harmful?

It has been noted in the scientific community that breastfeeding is natural and healthy to the mother and child, for they say it's creates a bond between the two.

Upon closer investigation into these so called "facts" it is found to be fraudulent findings the "mainstream" science community panders out to the media and doctors.

My findings show that breastfeeding is harmful to the child in more was than one. When a mother breastfeeds it is very intimate to the mother and child, now the "mainstream" scientific community says that this creates a loving bond between the two, this is simply not true. The scientific findings are that when a mother breastfeeds she becomes sexual aroused, which creates vaginal spasms which can lead to orgasm.

This releases endorphins with creates a euphroia type state and is addictive. Combined with the sexual aspect of breastfeeding with it's addictive nature is most definatly harmful to the mother. In a recent news story it was reported that a woman was still breastfeeding her child even though the child was at the age of seven.

The mother can develop incestual desires for her child because of the sexual nature of breastfeeding, which will lead to the mother sexually abusing the child throughout its life.

Weaning begins on the average around six months to a year after the childs birth. The intimate nature of breastfeeding is harmful to the mother as pointed out earlier in this article but it is more so harmful to the child.

When the child is being breastfeed it of course sucks on the nipple of the breast, but also the child uses it's hand to touch the breast while it's face is buried in the mothers breast also. This sucking, pressing, and touching of the breast leads to negative effects in the psychological development of the child.

If the child is a boy it will develop an Oedipus Complex (the boy being sexually attracted to his mother.) which can lead to adult personality problems if not resolved in early childhood. Studies show that boys that have been breastfeed develop sexual perversions while they are growing up because of their sexually lust for their mother. It has been noted the boy will start off by staring at his mothers breasts longing to see, touch, and suck of them like he did when he was a baby.

Him not being able to view his mothers naked breast will cause frustration and perversion, the boy will be sexually aroused when his mother presses her breasts against him while giving him a hug or holding him. Measures need to be taken not to hug the child in a way so that the breasts do not come in contact with the boy.

Adolescence will be a very difficult time for the boy because he will start to have orgasms upon masturbating. Such acts will fuel his lusts for his mother even more, there have been documented cases of such boys that sexually assaulted their mothers because of it.

Upon adulthood the boy will have feelings of anger and guilt because of his sexual attraction to his mother. In one case a twenty two year old man was so sexually frustated at his feelings toward his mother that he bound her up while she slept and then raped her repeatedly and not stopping despite her pleas to stop. After a psychological examine it was shown that the man was harboring sexual perverisons toward his mother, which was traced back to him being breastfed until the age one and a half.

Another case involved a boy that had just reached adulthood, he hid in his mothers bedroom and upon her arriving home she went into her bedroom to change clothes, the boy then leaped out of the shadows when she had her back turned and choaked her to death then sexually abused her corpse. The police found numerous photos of his mother in his bedroom. The photos of his mother were her in bikinis and bras, the photos of her in bras were voyeuristic.

There was a man that was the at the age of seventeen at the time he killed and cut off his mothers breasts, the police found the boy sucking on the severed breasts.

Girls that are breastfed are harmed too, as noted before the mother develops sexual attraction to the child from breastfeeding which leads to child abuse towards boys as well as girls.

Girls that are breastfed also develop sexual perversions. Three-forths of women that were breastfed as babies has engaged in premature sex, hate their bodies, develop eating disorders, and engage in compulsive masturbation.

Over half of women surveyed that were breastfed developed severe psychological disorders such as body dysmorphia, severe depression, obsessive-compulsive disorder(s), etc, etc, etc.

Conclusion

Breastfeeding causes extreme psychological & sexual perversions in the mother and their child(ren.) It is best advised for women to bottle feed their baby to avoid the negative consequinces noted above in the child(ren.) If you (the mother) are breastfeeding it is advised to stop now and switch to the bottle to stop any futher psychological damage done to you and your child and seek therapy for yourself and the child when he/she is old enough.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

ummm....i highly doubt an infant or even toddler would remember being breasfed so i dont see how they can develop all sorts of sexual perversions. i have heard of older boys though (breastfed trough about age 7) becoming obsessed with breasts and females, and becoming sexually innapropriate. but that article is really ridiculous. does this person actually have a PHD? i find that hard to believe. it almost sounds like some dumb teenager wrote it.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

surely something got lost in translation here.....i hope.







:


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

this is silly... but I know that there are ppl that believe this kind of crap. My aunt wanted to know how I could handle DS nursing... I didnt even understand her question until she asked me about 3 times... IMO ppl who actually believe that there is anything sexual about it, are the actual perverts.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

OMG!!! Rediculous! I have a really hard time believing that a PHD wrote that. There are so many "scientific" things wrong with that article, not to mention the rest of the article. Wow!


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

Look at the context of the website this was posted on. I think it's bunk. A made-up article intended to get lactivists all riled up. Check this page of other articles they host:
http://www.totse.com/en/bad_ideas/ir...ies/index.html


----------



## ~~Mama2B~~ (Mar 9, 2006)

It bugs me because I'm sure there will be naive, impressionable people who read this is let it influence their decision to not bf. This guy ought to be ashamed of himself. Blah...

Kristi


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~~Mama2B~~* 
It bugs me because I'm sure there will be naive, impressionable people who read this is let it influence their decision to not bf. This guy ought to be ashamed of himself. Blah...

Kristi

Oh, I totally agree. But the more attention we pay to this crap, the more we may inadvertantly spread the word about this stupid piece of garbage article.







:


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like this is cut and pasted from a porn website. I didn't click on any other links there but that seems to be what it is.

I don't think it is really appropriate to repost this kind of trash.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

bwahahahaha! that was really really funny. we must have had incredible amounts of messed up children before formula was invented!


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Closing this thread to investigate the whole p*orn website situation. Thanks.


----------

